# Đại lý chuyên bán và lắp đặt máy lạnh multi  cho căn hộ nhà phố tốt nhất bình dương



## Thuanhailongvan (30/12/20)

*MÁY LẠNH MULTI – GIẢI PHÁP THÔNG MINH CHO CĂN HỘ CHUNG CƯ ĐẲNG CẤP*










Ngày nay các tòa nhà chung cư ngày càng mọc lên nhiều, việc thiết kế nội thất bên trong mỗi căn hộ, đặc biệt là việc lắp đặt máy lạnh sao cho phù hợp là một trong những vấn đề được chủ nhà quan tâm hàng đầu. Và *máy lạnh Multi* được xem là giải pháp thông minh, phù hợp để lắp đặt tại các căn chung cư có diện tích ban công hạn chế. Vậy *máy lạnh Multi* khác với máy lạnh thông thường ở điểm nào và những ưu thế mà nó mang lại ra sao, bài viết này sẽ chia sẻ cho bạn những điều đó.

Xem thêm:    
+++   *Đại lý phân phối & chuyên tư vấn, thiết kế, thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh multi chuyên nghiệp nhất* 
+++     *Bảng giá máy lạnh multi mới và tốt nhất – Lắp đặt máy lạnh multi giá rẻ.*








*Máy lạnh Multi khác với máy lạnh thông thường như thế nào?*

*Máy lạnh Multi* là một thuật ngữ mới dựa trên khái niệm của từ “Multi” nghĩa là nhiều, tức là một dàn nóng có khả năng kết nối với 2-6 dàn lạnh (tùy từng thương hiệu). Mỗi dàn lạnh trong hệ thống máy lạnh Multi lại rất phong phú từ loại treo tường, cassette âm trần đến giấu trần nối ống gió…Dàn lạnh sẽ được lựa chọn sao cho phù hợp với không gian từng phòng của căn hộ cũng như nhu cầu của chủ nhà. Mỗi dàn lành sẽ được điều khiển hoàn toàn độc lập, không hề ảnh hưởng đến các dàn lạnh khác trong cùng hệ thống, vẫn đảm bảo tạo ra không gian mát lạnh cho từng phòng.










*Tại sao nên chọn máy lạnh Multi cho các căn hộ chung cư?*




*Tiết kiệm diện tích, tối ưu hóa không gian:*

Hầu hết các căn hộ chung cư đều có diện tích ban công khá hẹp, không gian được bố trí trên một sàn duy nhất, các phòng có khoảng cách khá gần nhau nên nếu lắp máy lạnh 1 dàn nóng – 1 dàn lạnh như thông thường cho mỗi phòng sẽ gây chật chội, ảnh hưởng đến mỹ quan, đồng thời dàn nóng sẽ không có không gian để tỏa hết nhiệt, làm giảm hiệu suất cũng như độ bền của máy. Vì thế việc lắp 1 dàn nóng kết hợp với nhiều dàn lạnh tại nhiều phòng khác nhau của máy lạnh Multi sẽ khắc phục được các vấn đề trên.











*Tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ:*

Các dòng sản phẩm máy lạnh Multi có thiết kế dàn nóng nhỏ gọn, động cơ được cải thiện khỏe khoắn, đồng thời sử dụng công nghệ Inverter giúp tiết kiệm lên đến 40-50% lượng điện tiêu thụ, kết hợp với chức năng lọc không khí, bụi bẩn mang lại một không gian trong lành.

















*Hoạt động độc lập, mỗi dàn lạnh sẽ có 1 remote riêng:*

Máy lạnh Multi với dàn lạnh hoạt động độc lập cho phép điều khiển, kiểm soát riêng từng phòng về nhiệt độ, lưu lượng gió, thời gian hoạt động. Người dùng hoàn toàn có thể cài đặt chế độ ưu tiên cho một phòng nếu muốn mát hơn các phòng còn lại dù kết nối chung một dàn nóng nhờ công nghệ hệ số làm lạnh không đồng thời.










Như vậy, với những tính năng ưu việt như trên, _máy lạnh Multi_ được xem là giải pháp thông minh cho các căn hộ chung cư ở Việt Nam hiện nay. Hiểu được điều đó, Hải Long Vân tự tin là đơn vị phân phối, thi công  và lắp đặt các dòng máy lạnh Multi rẻ nhất và hiệu quả nhất tại Hồ Chí Minh. Liên hệ ngay *hotline 0909787022* để được tư vấn miễn phí. Xin cảm ơn!

Nguồn link tham khảo:   MÁY LẠNH MULTI – GIẢI PHÁP THÔNG MINH CHO CĂN HỘ CHUNG CƯ ĐẲNG CẤP


----------

